# Waste of Space



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

About 2 months ago my side window was broken and a few others bits of damage done ( very small scratches). I contacted my insurers--Osbourne and Sons about getting a replacement as im am fully comp with protected no claims.They had major trouble sourcing a window for me and told me i would need to wait at least 3 months as the main dealers never had any either.After about 20 call to Osbournes and also to my insurance company directly ( Link Insurance ) it was decided that if i could get a window myself then i could go ahead and do so. I contacted several people and eventually got 1( not ordered yet at this point).Called back Osbournes and called Link as the window was coming from a private individual and not a company, told them i could ask for a receipt of payment but it wouldnt be a profesional one as it wasnt a company and that it would be a hand writen receipt. The guy on the phone said that he needed a supervisor to aprove. Got a call back from the supervisor who gave me the go ahead and said they would honour this claim due to the facts and that it wasnt a vast amount (£90, after my excess ).

So got my window ( another problem as the window company wanted over £100 to fit it as it wasnt their supply part ). More calls and i was given the go ahead to fit the window.Sent off my receipt to Osbournes, wait 5 weeks to be told they had my letter but no receipt( was stapled on all 4 corners to the letter ). Had a copy myself which i faxed. All was ok until today.

Get a call from Osbournes to say Link werent happy with the receipt. Osbournes remember the case and even said that their conversation with Link was matching mine.More call to Link who said that the claim wont be going furter until i get a proper invoice froma legit company. You can guess how the call went---shock, horror, shouting, anoyed---for about 30mins.

So im on hee to add to the thought of many that the Insurance companies--Link Insurance are a bunch of money robbing bar stewards. Osbourne and Sons tried to help but left it when it came to the crunch. I will never use Link Insurance again and will be taking my 2 cars elsewhere. I know i may find others just the same but i hope never to be in this situation again. Its not the money, its the principal that i pay them vast amounts of money each year to be totally ripped off at the first sign of trouble. I will post this on every car forum that i frequent--and thats quite a few....sorry for the rany but LINK INSURANCE your TOTALLY AND UTTERLY SHAMED.Folks look elsewhere not Osbournes and definately not a LINK INSURANCE policy.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

This isn't good Mark, I'm also with Osbournes and Link.

Can you still get them to supply and fit a window?


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Number one rule with insurers - get it in writing.


----------

